# A Bowie for the fun of it!



## robert flynt (Apr 22, 2017)

After making 17 knives for a group of elite guys in the military I treated my self by doing what I consider a fun project.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow wow wow. Beautiful Robert. Jaw dropping gorgeous

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jasonb (Apr 22, 2017)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!! That is stunning...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 22, 2017)

After making 17 of the same thing, which I normally decline to do, I was rally ready for a break.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 22, 2017)

Stunning -- Tell us about it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Apr 22, 2017)

One day I am going to need to acquire one of your fun "break" projects. That knife has everything going for it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 22, 2017)

This Bowie is not a big one with only a 7 3/4" blade. Can't remember who I bought the billet of damascus from to make the blade but it is high carbon steel and is flat ground. The guard, spacer and pommel is made from 416 S/S and the handle material is Sambar Stag dyed an amber color by Cullpepper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2017)

That's a gorgeous knife Robert, simply outstanding! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 23, 2017)

Never get tired of looking at Damascus. Flawless execution. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2017)

That belongs in a museum!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice knife. I would love to have one myself, but will be a long time away. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 24, 2017)

Absolutely stunning Robert. No words can describe your talent and fantastic eye to detail.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 24, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Absolutely stunning Robert. No words can describe your talent and fantastic eye to detail.


Thanks Pappy!


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 25, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> That belongs in a museum!


Sorry, but first thing I thought of when reading this comment was Indiana Jones when he's trying to retrieve the cross of Coronado in the beginning of _the Last Crusade. _ Lol! 
Seriously gorgeous knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

